# **** Trapping



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

just wanted to update everyone, we set out some **** traps, Duke 1.5CS and being that you must check foot holds every 24 hours, we check the first day and had three tripped traps but nothing in there. On day two we came and checked and had a raccoon. So two days of traps and one raccoon. Nothing in the traps this morning.


----------



## treedablackdog (Jun 2, 2012)

not even close to being prime yet - why you going after them?


----------



## sodakfop (May 23, 2007)

So, I have that bug as well, When do you start taking them?


----------



## Dieken (Dec 1, 2004)

Depends on what part of the country you are in. I live in SW MN and I usually wait until the water opener which is on 11\2 this year in SW MN. If it's colder earlier they can potentially get prime faster, but usually during the first week of water opener you catch a lot of unprimed *****.


----------



## outdoorslife (Oct 2, 2013)

we trap right now for farmers who want them gone off their land. As you stated, once the cold moves in and the ***** get into their prime, we will start trapping ***** for trapping, rather than pest control


----------

